# Heat press vinyl to Corduroy



## OrangePeel (Jan 31, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried to heat press vinyl to corduroy? Does this work? Will the vinyl get into the grooves if the press has enough pressure? 

Please let me know if you have had experience with this

Thanks!!!


----------



## JWKLearning (Jun 2, 2010)

Just a thought on this one...when you press corduroy pants, I know they recommend that you press them inside out so you don't flatten out the ribs of the corduroy. If you apply the pressure to get the vinyl to adhere, you'll probably flatten out the corduroy ribs.


----------

